# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [ugo881] Petite Prsentation

## ugo881

Bonjour a tous, je m'apelle ugo j'ai 19 ans, je suis en 1 anne de dut informatique a nancy, la passion dans ma vie le vlo l'informatique, j'aime faire des sorties avec des potes, j'aime profit de la vie  ::D:

----------

